# Leave the itsy bitsy tiny Morels be!



## ohiobuck23 (Apr 18, 2013)

There's a lot of pictures on here with people picking first knuckle length morels. Don't pick them, let them be, let them give back to the woods, lets the spores spawn so that bigger ones can exist and by doing that, preserving the woods for future decades of happy morel hunting. People are jumping the gun and picking anything and everything. They are doing themselves no good, it is only ruining the woods in which they rely on finding morels. With thousands of new morel hunters and the decreasing morel,,,, it's time we give back to the morel! Don't pick everything you see, let the morel do its thing to preserve its life in the woods. Always leave some behind to die off and recycle itself for future morels!


----------



## imfubar (Mar 1, 2013)

yes please don't. But all the noobs will continue to do what they want


----------



## del1947 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think it's cute the way you actually think you pick all the mushrooms in an area. As if you have never picked several in one spot. Only to go through that same area 10 days later, and find a couple of giants you somehow overlooked the first time. I'm certain millions of morels go unpicked every year


----------



## shroomerjohn (Apr 19, 2013)

people will pick all they see - especially if on public land. no harm as you can never get all of them.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Ohiobuck Its fine if you have private land to letem grow.Some of us arnt that fortunate.And Ill Pick what I want.As I said On the mesh bag topic.Do a experiment with a small one.YOU CAN GET A SPORE PRINT!!! So leave them to grow so I can pick them.


----------

